# Add rtp stream in OBS?



## chickgunx (Aug 31, 2013)

I play stream rtp on VLC, later broadcast in Game Video (VLC), this CPU working large. How to add rtp stream in OBS not VLC?
Please!


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2013)

Currently not yet possible.


----------



## chickgunx (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Jim,  i hope in the future, This CPU good working...


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 1, 2013)

You might be able to do this with the Video Source Plugin: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4711

If RTP playback is supported by VLC then it should work, theoretically.


----------

